
Making an 18th-Century Potato Pudding - benbreen
http://blogs.brown.edu/jcbbooks/2016/06/07/making-an-18th-century-potato-pudding/
======
Ronsenshi
For anyone interested in 18-th century cooking I'd highly recommend youtbue
channel Jas. Townsend and Son:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/jastownsendandson/videos)

They have amazing videos about that era cooking.

~~~
j_koreth
how surprisingly! Youtube seems to have channels for everything theses days

------
douche
Is it a weird thing to use potatoes in sweet dishes? My mom/grandma/aunts
always made needhams[1] with the bulk of the filling being mashed potatoes.
Boiled potatoes without anything added to them are about as close to tasteless
as you can get.

[1] [http://www.npr.org/2012/08/26/159998395/maines-needhams-a-
sw...](http://www.npr.org/2012/08/26/159998395/maines-needhams-a-sweet-treat-
of-earthy-potatoes)

~~~
camtarn
The recipe we've used for Scottish macaroons involves roughly an entire bag of
icing sugar, about the same amount of coconut, and one small boiled potato :)

------
tomcam
Given the other ingredients in those proportions, you could substitute an old
combat boot for the potato and it would taste just fine.

------
rectang

        ‘It’s a lot better than I thought it would be.’ 
    

Oh?

    
    
        ... the boiled pudding calls for two pounds of potatoes 
        and one pound of butter...
    

Oh.

~~~
bostik
We probabbly shouldn't be surprised. I have a hard time finding a reference
but I do remember very vividly the core recipe for a "sinfully delicious"
Michelin 3-star restaurant's mashed potatoes.

 _Per portion, a pound of potatoes, half a pound of butter + seasoning._ Of
course there are cooking techniques to consider, but the fractions for
ingredients are still the same.

~~~
Cacti
Robuchon's mashed potatoes?

~~~
bostik
Could be. Name is certainly familiar, and after having had a night's sleep I
believe I learned about the recipe from one of Bourdain's episodes.

